
HBO Star Zosia Mamet Makes Grant for Women in Entrepreneurship - jayzee
http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/segment/zosia-mamet-girls/53f50dfe02a760c59d0003e7
======
divya
Ooshma, founder of Gobble who has a quick cameo in this video, is a total
boss. The quality of women founders in YC is phenomenal, I'm proud to be
associated. Though this is an extremely random TV spot, and I think it would
be more interesting if Zosia Marmet asked Ooshma this question instead of the
other way around.

